# Ideas for the EHQS12" ED



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I have two 12" drivers and a 240W 4ohm plate amp I picked up from Parts express. I made up a 3cf sealed enclosure and just didn't like it with those subs. Maybe its just the subs, but I can't afford anything else at the moment. I am hoping to build something else, but it has to be in box form (or cylindrical...etc) to fit in my dad's family room. 

He currently has a small dual 8" pre-made sub that just doesn't give output. 

I was thinking about trying a vented enclosure, or something else, but I just don't know what would be the best for his application. He uses a Yamaha 8.1 surround sound system, and uses all Klipsch speakers.

Should I even bother considering he has the Klipsch equipment and I'd be doing the system a disservice by making a nice enclosure for a couple of $20 subs?

Ideas?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn, sorry to hear. Funny thing, I have that exact same setup waiting for a rainy day to build a box. Was gonna try vented though seeing as it's for the garage and needs the volume. Don't have the models on this computer but I know it was going to be a pretty large box. I think there were some ideal box requirements listed on ICIX for those ported which seemed to be everyone's preference. Looks like I won't even be considering sealed.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

I am waiting to do, as luck would have it the same sub amp combo you are. These subs NEED a large ported box. Look at ICIX at all? There is a pretty large number of EHQS project over there including one from ED. The ED one got the most attention and some good feedback and I was planning on using a similar deign only adapting it go underneath my couch. Here is the link
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39744


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

hmmm interesting. I shall check that out. I normally wouldn't set foot in icix.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh I hear ya. Those subs were the only reason I was there. There is some decent info about them though, although who knows how biased it is.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I was curious about the box they built. Would I just need to double the amount of space they have for the ported box for 2 drivers, or just enough space to add the second driver?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, double it and add a second port of the same size IIRC. It's discussed if you read further on the thread.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

yup box size is roughly 3.5 cubes in case you need a reference.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

the response of the room will be divided into antinodes, where the pressure is maximum, and nodes, where the pressure is zero

it might be the location (in the room) of the sub if neither of the subs sound good. get some long speaker wire and try the sub in different locations in the room.

http://www.kettering.edu/~drussell/Demos/RoomModes/driving.html


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Yes, double it and add a second port of the same size IIRC. It's discussed if you read further on the thread.


Wow, 7 cubes! That is huge. Argh, I don't want to build one that huge, but I don't want to build one of them and have it not be capable. A problem to think about I suppose.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

60ndown said:


> the response of the room will be divided into antinodes, where the pressure is maximum, and nodes, where the pressure is zero
> 
> it might be the location (in the room) of the sub if neither of the subs sound good. get some long speaker wire and try the sub in different locations in the room.
> 
> http://www.kettering.edu/~drussell/Demos/RoomModes/driving.html


Interesting reading. So, to get a comprimise room response, the box should be placed just off the wall on either side. Though, how was that response measured?....with the speaker parallel to the side wall and normal to the back wall?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> Interesting reading. So, to get a comprimise room response, the box should be placed just off the wall on either side. Though, how was that response measured?....with the speaker parallel to the side wall and normal to the back wall?


my understanding is that every room is different, the only way to know (without expensive equipment) is try the sub in different spots and then sit in the 'listening chair' if the bass is good at the chair, the sub is in the right place, if bass is no good at listening chair, try sub in another location.

if you play some music with bass and walk around the room, you 'should' hear differences in the bass at different spots.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

If the source is located at an antinode for a given resonance frequency, the room response will be greatest. 

when you walk around the room listening to the bass, when you decide you know the location in the room whrer the bass is strongest, that is the spot where the sub needs to be in order to fill the whole room evenly with bass,

i think ???


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmm....

Well my dad is stubborn, so I will have to put it in the exact same location as he has now. I guess if he doesn't like it, I'll take it. But this is what I'm spending the money and time on for his birthday/father's day. I'm debating as to whether or not 1 sub will be acceptable.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Foglght said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Well my dad is stubborn, so I will have to put it in the exact same location as he has now. I guess if he doesn't like it, I'll take it. But this is what I'm spending the money and time on for his birthday/father's day. I'm debating as to whether or not 1 sub will be acceptable.


so your trying to do something good for your dad and he's making it difficult?

buy him a $2 card and keep teh audio 4 u.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, tell me about it...story of my life. But that is for another forum. If he doesn't like it, I'll definitely keep it for myself.


----------

